# Wärmemengenzähler



## Paule (4 November 2009)

Hallo Kollegen(innen),

ich bin auf der suche nach einem industrietauglichen Wärmemengenzähler.
Also nicht so ein Teil das nach 3 Jahren den Geist auf gibt weil die Batterie leer ist.

Die Daten sollten natürlich über Analogsignale abgegriffen werden können.

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich auch schon was von dem M-Bus gehört.
Hat den schon mal jemand an eine S7 angebunden? 

Persönlich wäre mir lieber die einzelnen Analogwerte wie Temperatur und Menge direkt in der SPS einzulesen und selber alles berechnen.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein geniales Teil. 

Danke im Voraus für Euer statement


----------



## sps-concept (4 November 2009)

hallo,

ich hab bei mir Siemeca Wärmemengenzähler drin.

André


----------



## Controllfreak (4 November 2009)

Schau mal bei Aquametro


----------



## Paule (4 November 2009)

Danke Euch erstmal,

aber was ich jetzt so gesehen habe geben die Geräte leider auch keine Analogwerte aus. 

Auf Batterie laufen die ja auch, zugegeben 8 Jahre Laufzeit ist schon eine Menge. :neutral:

@ André läuft das bei Euch über den M-Bus?


----------



## Controllfreak (4 November 2009)

Das CALEC MB Rechenwerk kann mit Netzspannung betrieben werden und bietet Analogausgänge als Option


----------



## sps-concept (5 November 2009)

*M-Bus*

Hallo,

M-Bus hab ich bei meinen Wärmemengenzählern nicht genommen. Hätte auch nur etwas gebracht wenn ich auch sämtliche Wasseruhren mit M-Bus hätte. Aber die bieten auch mit M-Bus an.

André


----------



## o_prang (5 November 2009)

Hi Paule,

haste mal bei der Fa. NZR (www.nzr.de) geschaut? Die haben einiges an Energiemessgeräte im Programm. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch ein Gerät ohne Batterie holen. Ansonsten muss man ja schon Wartungspläne aufstellen, wann die Batterie getauscht werden muss.

Zum Thema M-Bus:
Der M-Bus ist ein serieller zweileiter Bus für das Auslesen von Energiezählern. Entwickelt von der Uni Paderborn soweit ich weiß.
Mehr Infos dazu findest Du unter www.m-bus.com und www.m-bus.de.

Auf jeden Fall ist der M-Bus immer mehr im Kommen, da ja das Thema Energieverbrauch sehr wichtig ist. Jede Firma will wissen, wo das Geld für Strom und Heizung hingeht. Also werden dort Gutachten erstellt, wie und wo man Geld für Energieerzeugung einsparen kann. Es gibt dazu zig Energiezähler mit M-Bus, die in die Unterverteilung mit eingebaut werden, um z.B. den Stromverbrauch lokal zu ermitteln.

Unter http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_gpw.html findest Du einige Gateways, um die M-Bus Daten in andere Systeme einlesen zu können.
Du könntest z.B. mit Hilfe von zwei Gateways vom M-Bus zum Profibus kommen, um die Daten in der S7 zu haben.


----------



## IBFS (5 November 2009)

o_prang schrieb:


> Unter http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_gpw.html findest Du einige Gateways, um die M-Bus Daten in andere Systeme einlesen zu können.
> Du könntest z.B. mit Hilfe von zwei Gateways vom M-Bus zum Profibus kommen, um die Daten in der S7 zu haben.


 
Wenn, dann eher:

http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/Gateway-Protokollwandler-M-Bus-auf-Ethernet-HD67030.html

Gruß


----------



## uncle_tom (5 November 2009)

Bei Siemens gibt es für die seriellen CP´s CP340/CP341 einen nicht ganz offiziellen Treiber für M-Bus.

Näheres findest du hierzu im FAQ auf der Siemens - Website

Link

Du musst dich allerdings anmelden um die PDF-Datei herunterladen zu können.

Der Treiber wird allerdings bestimmt nicht ganz billig sein.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## sps-concept (5 November 2009)

*Mbus*

wenn der Preis hier stimmt... naja

http://www.raeppel.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=230


----------



## Paule (5 November 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

danke erstmal, hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen.

Die Ausgabe über einen Analogwert verwerfe ich jetzt erstmal, wäre ich ja wahrscheinlich sowieso nur die aktuelle Wärmemenge.
Daten wie aktuelle Temperatur, aktueller Durchfluss und maximale Wärmemenge hätte ich dann immer noch nicht.

Ich tendiere jetzt mehr zu dem M-Bus, da kann ich hoffentlich alle erwähnten Daten aus dem Gerät auslesen, und wäre interessant zu machen. 

@O-Prang, danke ja die Protokollkonverter werden ich mir mal ansehen.

@IBFS, danke aber in O-Prang's Link gibt's denn doch auch.

@Uncle_tom, danke aber ich kann mir vorstellen Siemens will da richtig dicke Asche für den Treiber.

Und wenn das alles zu teuer oder zu zeitaufwendig wird, dann werde ich die Daten doch einzeln einlesen und selber berechnen, macht auch spaß. 

Nochmals danke für Eure Links


----------

